# Fill a water pan while smoking



## tom (Mar 29, 2007)

How do you fill the pan in a WSM while cooking? It looks very hard to reach.

I know several WSM owners have purchased Brinkman, or other brand pans, but I'll be using the one that came with the unit (at least this weekend).

Thanks

Tom


----------



## d10n (Mar 29, 2007)

I appropriated the kids' long necked watering can for their flowers, and it works great for my ECB. The WSM should work similarly.


----------



## cheech (Mar 29, 2007)

Sounds like there is a possiblity for a modification!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 29, 2007)

I actually have the Brinkman but I just find a clear spot and pour through the grates with a glass.


----------



## tom (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks everybody,

The watering can is a good idea....but my kids' can is plastic...might be too hot for that(?) if I accidently touch the grill. I was thinking about heading to Target to get a metal one, but I think I can do it with an empty liquor bottle (now I gotta figure out what to do with the contents
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )

I'll probably wind up buying the Brinkman pan eventually, or something like it.

Tom


----------



## d10n (Mar 29, 2007)

The one I swiped from the kids is plastic - it hasn't melted on me yet, the temps stay just low enough that I don't worry about it.


----------

